# Carry over question



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> wow...I keep seeing posts that say PFF is a "family" always willing to share and help out another pff member, yet you're telling me no info is available because your trying to protect your "honey holes?" Maybe I should restate the question. I'm new to gigging...meaning I've been 2 times and have not seen a fish. Is there a certain time or set of conditions that are better than others to hunt? Are you telling me that the only way to find this information is to read a book and go hunting? Notice I said nothing of where in the bay I'll be going...just what conditions. SO....anybody else out there willing to help with some basics? Oh, and YES, I am as willing as you to get up and go at 12AM or 2 or whatever. Just seems intelligent to get some info before wasting my time.






Let me explain. We will help you with your boat, your lights, your gigs and gear. But we are not going to tell you where to go.



Giving out that info on a public forum is Suicide. Telling you in person may be a option, but we don't know who you would tell.

If you post on here where you go, expect company of many boats.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

If you have been only 2 times then its way to early to get discouraged. If you expect to gigg flounder every time you go then this sport is not for you. Just keep at it. Your luck will change! Keep a log of where you went, what the tide and wind was doing, what the moon was doing. On the nights that you get some take note. Look for nights with the same conditions in the future and see if you can come up with some sort of pattern. Its hard to out guess a flounder but some times they mess up and you can get a few. Good Luck and pateience. ><(((*>


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

I aggree with MR. it just takes some time. i have been going for about 4 years now and i still have many nights that i dont see anything. but this year has been a bad year also. just go when ever you can and take note of all conditions. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Tooletime (Oct 3, 2007)

> *X-Shark (10/3/2007)*
> 
> 
> > wow...I keep seeing posts that say PFF is a "family" always willing to share and help out another pff member, yet you're telling me no info is available because your trying to protect your "honey holes?" Maybe I should restate the question. I'm new to gigging...meaning I've been 2 times and have not seen a fish. Is there a certain time or set of conditions that are better than others to hunt? Are you telling me that the only way to find this information is to read a book and go hunting? Notice I said nothing of where in the bay I'll be going...just what conditions. SO....anybody else out there willing to help with some basics? Oh, and YES, I am as willing as you to get up and go at 12AM or 2 or whatever. Just seems intelligent to get some info before wasting my time.
> ...


I totally agree...not to be specific but there have been plenty of times when information has been posted on here and spots have been ruined...there are just too many fisherman on here to post "honey holes" now if you pm me i can tell you some areas that might help you in your search but i don't know if you have been gigging the last 2 years during october and november but the number of boats that are fishing every night are almost unbelievable....not going to try and start anything so i will leave it at that...good luck on your hunt for the elusive flounder


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

That's pretty much what I explained to him on the other forum.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Go out after low tide....not before. Be there when the tide begins to rize and chase themuntil you get your limit or get too tired.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I went from a Mingo to a GD Pin Fish again!

I hate f**'ing Pin Fish!!:banghead:hoppingmad:hoppingmad:hoppingmad:hoppingmad


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

We all did and I was a Sailfish.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Death From Above (10/3/2007)*I went from a Mingo to a GD Pin Fish again!
> 
> I hate f**'ing Pin Fish!!:banghead:hoppingmad:hoppingmad:hoppingmad:hoppingmad




You got demoted for not having any new reports with pics! :moon


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Go whenever the wind and water will let you ( more practice the better) Incomin is better however in some cases falling can be better when workin mouths of creeks and bayous

Just my 2 cents worth


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks flounder9.75and DFA. That is the kind of info I'm looking for. Once again...read the original post...I've not said a thing about asking where to go...simply when and what conditions to go. I wouldn't give away my honey holes for hunting or fishing online (and barely in person.) I will, however,always tell people the info they need to become a better fisherman or hunter. X-Shark, I understand your point...but that wasn't my questoin. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

"mouths of creeks and bayous" is a good tip.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Death From Above (10/4/2007)*"mouths of creeks and bayous" is a good tip.




Did I mention anything about "structure"?


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

this was a great place at one time!!!and it can be again:chinese::chinese::chinese:that's what the chinese man said!!!


----------

